

Why More Than 25% of Americans Can’t Charge an Electric Vehicle at Home - gregmuender
https://medium.com/@GregMuender/why-more-than-25-of-americans-can-t-charge-an-electric-vehicle-at-home-d87a78b679a7

======
malandrew
Why does it matter? Between ridesharing and the steady march towards self-
driving cars, you'd think that there there will be little reason to have a
large capital expense sitting around idly adding zero value when not in use.

------
teovall
Seems like offering reserved parking spots with chargers would be a great way
for a rental property to attract tenants.

